# Thyroid Specialty Clinics



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there anywhere in the US that specializes in thyroid disease? I am trying to get better and the doctors here do not seem to be helping. Or is there a doctor that is brilliant in figuring out thyroid problems that you can recommend??? I will travel!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Is there anywhere in the US that specializes in thyroid disease? I am trying to get better and the doctors here do not seem to be helping. Or is there a doctor that is brilliant in figuring out thyroid problems that you can recommend??? I will travel!


This doc is awesome...

http://www.holisticfamilymed.com/

Don't know where you live but I hope it would be possible.

Let me know.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> This doc is awesome...
> 
> http://www.holisticfamilymed.com/
> 
> ...


I was SO excited to see this, being in Miami, Boca Raton is about 1 1/2 hrs. north of me, not too far. I checked out the web site and got even more excited, so I called, now I want to cry.....they don't except insurance, I did figure this would be the case, but it is $650 for the first visit plus anywhere from $200-$800 for labs. I am sure it would be worth every penny, but right now we barely have two pennies to rub together! Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

That is weird, why do they not
take insurance??? I have noticed that here in San Diego too. It seems like
a racket!


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

Kaylasly said:


> That is weird, why do they not
> take insurance??? I have noticed that here in San Diego too. It seems like
> a racket!


I don't think insurance covers the holistic approach to healing. 
I also asked if there was a payment plan available and they said no. Not nice.


----------

